# new tank



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

hey guys...

I found a tank today!! it comes with a stand, light, and a filter for a 10 gallon, so i need to buy a new one..lol...it's 30 inches long, 12.5 inches deep, and 24.5 inches tall...any idea how many gallons? 

i'm thinking about angels, but if not those, than firemouths. What are some good fish that I can keep with a pair of firemouth meeki's?

thanks

Andrew

P.S. i'm checking for leaks over night..I filled it up a few minutes ago, and checking for leaks in the morning. I plan ofn getting gravel, filter, a hood, and possibly a new light tomarrow to start cycling.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

k...I used some tank volume calculator thingy, and it's roughly 39.977 gallons. so we'll just say it's a 40...lol but it's tall, so angels should be fine, right?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.fishaholics.org/phpBB2/tank_calc.php comes out to 40 gal


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Start with 4 angels and keep a pair


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

For angels, good fish would be serpae tetras, kuhlie loaches, that kind of thing. For Firemouths, you could try some serpae's and a BN pleco, not much else.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Most tetras will be fine with Angels. I'd avoid Serpaes, Buenos Aires, and Widow tetras because they are all known to be nippy.....especially the Serpaes. 

I would do atleast a few days of leak testing....sometimes it takes more than 1 night with water for it to leak. Better safe than sorry IMO. 40 gallons is alot of water on the floor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

it went the night with no leaks!! I can't decide to do a pair of angels with tetras, a pair of firemouths, or a new thought....Is it big enough for a few african cichlids? Maybe a few yellow labs or something else? If I can convince my mom to let me set it up, I should be getting the filter and gravel today so i can start cycling.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

forget africans....I decided against it. Now It's between firemouths and angels....Firemouths would be cheaper, but angels would look cool. Maybe I'll Do angels. Thatway I can get my school of rummy nose tetras, lemon teras, and cories. What do y'al think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay...sorry bout all the posts. 

I think I'm gonna do angels. I was looking at the tank, and decided that if i had a pair of firewmouths, there woul dbe alot of wasted space at the top of the tank, because firemouth tend to stay towards the bottom, right?

Stock list:
2x Angel fish
8x Lemon Tetra
6x Rummy nose tetra
6x Green Cory
1-2x Bristle nose pleco/blue ram.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

That sounds like a nice tank setup. Like Emc7 said get 4 and keep 2, personally I go 1 black 1 silver 3-stripe and 2 silver that develope an orange huge (forgot their name) as babies and i'm letting them grow out. You could always find adults but I think raising your own is funner. You'll enjoy your angels, they're great fish


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

I actually changed my mind...lol I think I want to go africans now...the lfs i work at has some pretty nice 'lectric blues that sorta made me decide to go africans.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Electric Blues will outgrow a 40g.  Not only in size, but in aggression.

The tank shape isn't really good for Africans IMO. I'd stick to the Angel stocking, since its a tall tank.

For Africans, I wouldn't put them in anything less than 3ft.....really 4ft is better, especially for Mbuna.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

for real????

i've been wanting an african tank forever. It's 30 inches long, so it's not that much smaller. I was thinking of a penguin 350 for the filter, gravel, and a bunck of lace rock for aggression issues.


----------

